

Raising money from the crowd - vijayr
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/08/11/trampoline-jumps-the-vc-ship-for-crowdfunding-and-closes-a-round-in-a-fortnight/

======
idlewords
I wonder how much money you could raise targeting even lower-net-worth
individuals, perhaps in exchange for something like a product or a service?

